# Masonry design references



## TehMightyEngineer (Oct 15, 2014)

The past week I've been going back through everything skimming here, refreshing there, studying a few problems from each area. I've realized that I have very few references for the lateral forces design of masonry structures that I can quickly reference during the lateral exam or just generally study in final preparation.

Does anyone have some good examples of masonry wall design? Any good references that can be used for masonry during the lateral exam?


----------



## DaveEng (Oct 15, 2014)

All I have for Masonry lateral is the TMS/ACI Code &amp; SERM.


----------



## TJM (Oct 15, 2014)

I used the problems in the NCEES practice exam and the PPI practice exam. If I recall correctly, the first afternoon problem in the NCEES practice exam dealt with lateral earth pressure on a CMU wall. I would certainly go over that problem.


----------



## CyclonePE (Oct 15, 2014)

Reinforced Masonry Engineering Handbook: Clay and Concrete Masonry, 5th edition is good. I don't know if you would have time to get it but it was a big help for me.


----------



## phecke (Oct 15, 2014)

TJM said:


> I used the problems in the NCEES practice exam and the PPI practice exam. If I recall correctly, the first afternoon problem in the NCEES practice exam dealt with lateral earth pressure on a CMU wall. I would certainly go over that problem.






This seems to be a common theme on the test. I would be very comfortable with how to solve this going into the test.


----------



## phecke (Oct 15, 2014)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> The past week I've been going back through everything skimming here, refreshing there, studying a few problems from each area. I've realized that I have very few references for the lateral forces design of masonry structures that I can quickly reference during the lateral exam or just generally study in final preparation.
> 
> Does anyone have some good examples of masonry wall design? Any good references that can be used for masonry during the lateral exam?






I used my old notes from my masonry class in school. They're a little outdated due to some slight code differences (development length, splices, 1/3 increases for lateral, allowable stress values, etc) but the method is correct. What specifically do you need and I'll see if I can scan them and send them to you.


----------



## Andy Lin (Oct 15, 2014)

I mainly just used SERM but also I did bring a few "Masonry Chronicles" just in case. You can download them here: http://www.cmacn.org/masonry-chronicles.htm#


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I've gone through the SERM, the NCEES practice exam, the PPI Structural Engineering Solved Problems, and TMS/MSJC/ACI.

Good to know that other people are going in and hopefully passing with similar.

Thanks for the link SEHQ, that was exactly the type of thing I was looking for. I've already found one reference from there I'll print out and bring to the exam. (http://www.cmacn.org/PDF/Masonry_Chronicles_Spring_2009.pdf)


----------

